# [Xorg] Jeux + autres applications (Resolu)

## jrevi

Bonjour,

Cette question peu sembler bete mais je ne sais maheureusement pas comment faire.

Imaginons que je sois en train de jouer sur ma distribution preferee (par example à ET). Et tout a coup, quelqu'un me parle sur aMSN ... comment faire pour sortir du jeu sans le quitter afin de faire autre chose, puis revenir a mon jeux (comme un alt+Tab... sauf que la ca marche pas...). 

Souvent j'ai la TV en plus du jeu (sur le meme ecran) et le probleme se pause egalement lorsque je veux changer de chaine en cours de jeu...

Merci d'avance.

jreviLast edited by jrevi on Tue Jun 05, 2007 5:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## truc

[mode_auto_pub_ON]bah tu peux utiliser xlaunch pour ça, cf le lien dans ma signature, si tu préfères le français y'a le même post, mais pas du tout mis à jour >><<

[mode_atuo_pub_OFF]

bah en gros ce qu'il tu voudrais c'est un équivalent de alt-tab, tu peux par exemple lancer un deuxième server X et lancer ton jeu dessus (cf mmode_auto_pub_ON ci dessus  :Razz:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## SiOu

[mode_relou_ON]Et une version francaise c'est pour les chiens  :Very Happy: [mode_relou_OFF]

Sinon effectiment ca me semble la seule solution , sinon pour ET tu as la méthode relou , qui est alt+entré puis ensuite tu pourras changer de bureau et alt+tab.

----------

## truc

Bah version française, euh, quoi tu voudrais quoi? le moyennement long message d'aide en français?

Bah, au pire, si y'a des questions, vous demandez dans le thread français, et j'essaierai, dans la mesure du possible  :Razz:  d'y répondre

----------

## jrevi

Merci pour vos reponses, je vais essayer ca   :Very Happy: 

A+

jrevi

----------

## jrevi

Salut,

xlaunch est vraiment bien.

Une petite question subsidiaire:

Est-il possble d'utilise xlaunch comme Xnest. En fait ce que je voudrais, c'est lance mes jeux dans une fenetre sur le meme bureau que d'autres applies.

Merci.

jrevi

----------

## truc

bah à priori, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, change la variable Xserver au début du script, pour mettre Xnest, (je ne sais pas trop comment s'utilise Xnest, mais je supposeque c'est comme un serveur X standard, dans qu'il suffit de remplacer /usr/bin/Xorg par /usr/bin/Xnest)

tu auras peut-être également besoin/envie de changer la variable Xserverargs

Sinon, ravi de voir que ça plaise:)

----------

## lesourbe

sinon en lançant ton jeu dans une autre instance de X

et tu switches en faisant ctrl alt F(x)

----------

## jrevi

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah à priori, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, change la variable Xserver au début du script, pour mettre Xnest, (je ne sais pas trop comment s'utilise Xnest, mais je supposeque c'est comme un serveur X standard, dans qu'il suffit de remplacer /usr/bin/Xorg par /usr/bin/Xnest)
> 
> tu auras peut-être également besoin/envie de changer la variable Xserverargs
> 
> Sinon, ravi de voir que ça plaise:)

 

En fait le probleme avec Xnest c'est que je n'ai pas d'acceleration materielle... donc je voudrais en faite savoir s'il est possible de lancer un autre server X ds une fenetre (parametre?)

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> sinon en lançant ton jeu dans une autre instance de X
> 
> et tu switches en faisant ctrl alt F(x)

 

oui ca ca marche parfaitement avec xlaunch. Mon probleme est que je suis multitache   :Smile:   et que je voudrais mon jeux en mode fenetre + d'autres applies sur le meme bureau et pouvoir passer du jeu aux autres applies facilement.

Merci

jrevi

----------

## lesourbe

 *jrevi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oui ca ca marche parfaitement avec xlaunch. Mon probleme est que je suis multitache    et que je voudrais mon jeux en mode fenetre + d'autres applies sur le meme bureau et pouvoir passer du jeu aux autres applies facilement.
> 
> Merci
> ...

 

c'est bien xnest qu'il te faut.

----------

## truc

bah sinon, tu lances ton jeu en mode fenètre (fullsreen off, et voila t'as ce que tu veux) dans ce cas plus besoin de xlaunch ni rien d'autre d'ailleurs:)

----------

## jrevi

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah sinon, tu lances ton jeu en mode fenètre (fullsreen off, et voila t'as ce que tu veux) dans ce cas plus besoin de xlaunch ni rien d'autre d'ailleurs:)

 

Vi, ce serai bien mais par example, pour ET, une fois lance, meme en mode fenetré, je n'ai pas trouve comment sortir!! (souris bloquee a l'interieur de la fenetre).

En ce qui concerne, Xnest, je ne sais pas comment le lancer avec de l'acceleration materielle... donc pas de jeux...

Jrevi

----------

## truc

pour ET, ça doit être comme pour quake, tu baisse la console et là tu pourras sortir ta souris:)

----------

## dabear

Quake quel jeu formidable !!!!!!!

jsais je suis off complet mais la nostalgie hein, vous savez ce que c'est !

----------

## truc

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Quake quel jeu formidable !!!!!!!
> 
> jsais je suis off complet mais la nostalgie hein, vous savez ce que c'est !

 

Bah nostalgie.. il m'arrive toujours de faire quelques parties de temps en temps

 :Smile: 

----------

## jrevi

 *truc wrote:*   

> pour ET, ça doit être comme pour quake, tu baisse la console et là tu pourras sortir ta souris:)

 

Je suis desole, j'ai l'impression d'etre un vrai boulet    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   mais tu entends quoi par "tu baisse la console" ??

----------

## lesourbe

```
²
```

----------

## ttgeub

etswitch

http://hem.bredband.net/b400150/

----------

## jrevi

Merci a tous, je regarde ca des que j'ai un moment   :Very Happy: 

jrevi

----------

## jrevi

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ²
> ```
> ...

 

Ben voila, c'est EXACTEMENT ce que je cherchais   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

On en apprend tous les jours   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide

A+

jrevi

----------

